# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Mettre  jour un champ selon une valeur de requte

## Happpy

Bonjour !

J'ai cre un Form avec interactive report de faon  afficher les rsultats d'un SELECT d'une table tout en ayant la possibilit d'diter chaque entit retourne. Jusque l c'est classique.

Cependant, au formulaire d'dition, il y a un des champs de la table qui est en display only, on ne peut donc pas l'diter. 
Cependant, j'aimerais que lorsqu'on enregistre les modifications faite  l'entit, qu'une requte soit excute et que le rsultat soit mis  jour dans ce champs. 
Je ne peux pas utiliser un trigger pour faire cette opration, c'est une contrainte.

J'ai cherch comment faire ceci mais je n'ai pas trouv... Je fais donc appel  vous...

Merci d'avance de m'clairer l-dessus.

P.S : Joyeux Nol  ceux qui lisent ce poste  la date de publication  ::):

----------

